# New Mommy in Japan - Maybe I'm too Sensitive



## HokurikuYome3

I'm kind of venting in this thread a bit so please forgive me. Maybe somebody else here has experienced this before and can offer some fresh perspective.

I might still feel overly sensitive about this because she is only 2 months old and I'm still a little bit hormonal etc.

We went on my daughters Omiyamairi and my mother-in-law, father-in-law, husband, sister-in-law, baby, and I were there. My SIL was holding the baby a lot of the time while we were waiting in the lobby of the adjacent ceremony hall for the photographer and coordinator lady. The coordinator lady came and automatically assumed that my SIL was my child's mother. She was asking questions about my child directly to my SIL so I came over and tired to interject and answer these questions my self. The coordinator lady completely ignored me and kept maintaining eye contact with everyone else. Then when it was time to go she asked for the "mother" to follow her and when I approached she said "No! No! The mother please!" my family corrected her of course as did I but it some how made my blood boil and my face turned red and I automatically hated this woman. She did not even apologize. She gave a surprised look on her face and kept saying "Really! I'm so Surprised!" we laughed about it including me (but my laughter was an awkward jilted laugh). 

I think she was rude not to apologize for her mistake but mostly I'm just bothered that my feelings are hurt by something most people would find trivial. I'm not resentful that our daughter takes a lot after her father in the looks department but she does seem to have inherited my chin and my lips. 

Has this kind of thing happened to anybody else here? Does anybody think it's a hormonal thing (like I keep telling myself)?


----------

